# Changing the Language used on the Infotainment Display



## flanker27 (Oct 2, 2005)

*Language CD and CD Text*

Hi Everyone.
I'm quite new Phaeton owner, this is very rare car in Poland ( in my city this is the only one). I would like to try to change Languagr version, but I don't have "Language CD" and I have no idea from where I can get it. If I will find this CD, is it possible to edit this CD, to generate polish language version? 
Another question is CD Text. Is is possible to update software in my car, and the I will see on display not only text "Title" but real track Title?
Than you for any answer.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Language CD and CD Text (flanker27)*

Hello Tomasz:
Welcome to the English language Phaeton forum. I have seen some of your posts on the German language forum.
You can order the language adaptation CD - it is VW part number 3D0 919 278 and it is not expensive (less than €1). You may need to have your VW dealer install the software, though - it is possible that the VAS 5052 diagnostic scan tool is required for installation of the contents of this CD.
It is not possible to have the Phaeton display the actual name of the CD title. This is not a Volkswagen restriction, it is because there is no ISO specification yet for how to format the title text. There is more information about this CD title question at this URL: CD Song Title Text Display?.
Also, because you are new to the forum, you may be interested in looking through the 'Table of Contents', which is a record of some of the more frequently asked questions, or the more interesting discussions that we have had in the past. This can be found here: Phaeton Forum 'Table of Contents' (FAQ by Category).
Again - welcome to the forum.
Michael


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Language CD and CD Text (flanker27)*

Thomasz:
Here is additional information about the language CD. Below you will find the part illustration (from the electronic parts catalog) and also the part description. The language CD is item number 3.
I ordered one from my Swiss dealer, it cost CHF 0.05 (0.12 Zloty) - thus making it probably the best bargain in the entire parts catalog...








Michael
*Language CD for J523 Front Information Display and Control Panel*


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Language CD and CD Text (PanEuropean)*

I picked up the CD at my VW dealer - and, yes, it only cost 10¢, everyone at the dealership had a good laugh about that. Being Swiss, though, they still charged me the 10 rappen.








Not only does this CD contain the different languages, it also contains the software to update your J523 Front Information Display Control Head (controller 07) and your J401 Navigation CD mechanism (controller 37) to the latest software revision, which is 0223 for the J523 and 0168 for the J401.
However - before everyone in North America gets all excited about this, hang on for a while until I find out whether this CD is compatible with the North American J523 controllers. Keep in mind that there is a difference in part number, as well as physical differences in the control buttons, between the North America J523 and the 'rest of world' J523.
Michael
*The Language and Update CD*


----------



## flanker27 (Oct 2, 2005)

Hi Anyone.
Today I ordered Language CD in Frankfurt bei Oder VW Station. It costs 0,05 Euro, it's good for me esspacially that few weeks before I had to buy front right shock absorber for 1666 Euro !!!!!!!! Belive me, that really hurts a lot.
Many thanks for any help from this forum Memebers.
Greetings from Poland!
Tomasz


----------



## Gobuster (May 19, 2005)

*Re: (flanker27)*

Tomasz,
Welcome to the forum, it's great to have a member from Poland!
This is totally off topic but I was curious about your screen name; by any chance are you a pilot of the SU-27 "Flanker"! That is one serious hot rod of the sky! 
Rob


----------



## flanker27 (Oct 2, 2005)

*Re: (Gobuster)*

Hi.
No I'm not, but I would like to be one








BTW Poland doesn't have any Su-27, we have only approx. 20 Mig's 29 and soon we will 50 brand new F-16.
I can show you something that is better fun to drive then Phaeton but I don't know how to add pictures to my post


----------



## Gobuster (May 19, 2005)

*Re: (flanker27)*

I'm sure Michael can help with posting your pictures, usually you can e-mail him the file and he will post it for you. Those Mig 29's are not too shabby either, I once saw one execute a "Cobra", it was very impressive! 
Glad to see you'll be getting some F-16's too, our aerospace industry needs that kind of order!
Rob


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (flanker27)*

Tomasz:
I figured out how to change the languages on the J523 Front Information Display and Control Head. I'll explain the procedure that I followed on my Phaeton, however, I strongly recommend you go and see your VW dealer, and have them do this for you, because they have access to the Technician Help Line.  It is possible (probable, in fact) that you will need to have your J523 display system software updated to the latest revision (0223) as well as your J401 navigation system software updated to the latest revision (0168) PRIOR to changing the language software.
I cannot give proper guidance to update the system and navigation software, because I don't have access to the technical support material needed. So - at risk of repeating myself (I don't want to see you accidentally screw up a €2,500 part, and have to pay for a new one yourself!), print these instructions and go to your VW dealer and have them do the work for you.
*1)* Connect the vehicle power supply battery (left hand battery) to a source of charging power. In Europe, this would be a VAS 5900 battery maintainer. This is essential! For more information about connecting a battery maintainer, see this post: Connecting an External Power Supply during maintenance activities.
*2)* Run a complete diagnostic scan of the vehicle, using a VAS 5051, 5052, or a VAG-COM. Investigate and resolve any fault codes that are present.
*3)* Turn the ignition off, and take the key out of the ignition. If you have keyless start (an engine start-stop button), make sure that the ignition is turned off, and the steering wheel is locked.
*4)* Turn the J523 on by pressing the 'ON/DARK' button once. Press the SETTINGS button, then press the soft-key on the left that says 'LANGUAGE'.
*5)* Press the eject button on your navigation CD player to eject the navigation CD, then insert the language CD (pictured above).
*6)* Now press the 'REPLACE' button beside the language you want to replace (either the first or second language, it does not matter), and use the large round dial to select the new language to be loaded.
*7)* Press the CONFIRM soft-key.
*8)* Wait patiently, it takes about 20 minutes to complete the process, *DO NOT* turn the ignition on during this process, do not eject the CD, do not get impatient with the car. In fact, the best thing to do is to go out for lunch. When the Phaeton has finished all its work, it will reboot and eject the CD from the navigation CD player. So, don't be impatient, and don't press any buttons until the car ejects the CD. 
The screens you will see will look more or less like this:
*First screen, before you put the CD in the navigation player.* _Be sure you have this screen in view before you put the language CD in the navigation player, otherwise, you might get into the 'software update' process, and you don't want to do that without full instructions (which I cannot provide at this time, because I don't have them)._








*Second Screen*
_This appears after you have pressed the 'REPLACE' button, if the language CD has been inserted into the nav player once you have the first screen in view._








*Third Screen*
_Once you see this screen, go out for lunch. It will take about 20 minutes to complete from this point. No further user intervention is required (or wanted!)_








*Fourth Screen*
_Because I elected to change the second of the two languages, the new software is being loaded into sub-system two. The numbers change to indicate progress. Sometimes they stop changing for a while. Don't touch anything!_








*Fifth Screen*








*Sixth Screen*
_After this screen appears, you will see (briefly) a screen that says "Language Download Complete". Then the CD will eject._








*Final Screen*
_The system will reboot by itself, and the normal display will appear. Once this has happened, you can remove the CD from the CD player. When I made this language change, the CD ejected by itself._








I hope this helps you *and your VW dealer* get the languages changed to your liking.
Michael


_Modified by PanEuropean at 7:22 PM 1-24-2008_


----------



## flanker27 (Oct 2, 2005)

*Re: (PanEuropean)*

Hi Michael. 
Thank you for very detailed information about language replacement process. I will get CD next week and then we will follow your instructions.
BTW Do you know that in Poland we have only 6 VW Service Station








Today I'm going to meet my friend and we will reprogram the Car to close door when I will go faster then 6km/h and to keep my lights always on. He told me that it needs "long coding" procedure. I don't know what is it, so Today I will learn something new.








Off Topic:
How can I add some pictures to my posts?


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (flanker27)*

Tomasz:
The Phaeton does not need 'long coding' - changing the settings for the automatic door locking and unlocking is exactly the same as changing the settings on a Golf or Bora - no different. You can find detailed instructions here: Understanding Programming Options affecting door locking and unlocking.
I did not know that there were only 6 VW dealers in Poland. I was in Southern Poland last year (from Jelenia Gora to Nowa Ruda) - I remember seeing some VW dealers on that trip.
To post pictures, you need to host the picture at another website, then 'link' to the picture in your post here, so that the image is recalled from the other website. If you just have one or two pictures, email them to me and I will host them. You can see my email if you click on my user name, to the left of the screen.
Michael


----------



## flanker27 (Oct 2, 2005)

*Re: (PanEuropean)*

Hi again
I did not tell that we have 6 VW Station in Poland, but only 6 is able to do any work in Phaeton. When I came to VW in my city, they asked me to take a look inside the car just by curiosity. Same in Germany not every VW Station has rights to work with this car.
Now I'm back from workshop. Mechanic (Electrician ;-))was suprised thet he was able to change settings without long coding. I'm happy that we found detailed information about Phaeton in Elsa Catalogue, I hope this will help us solve my troubles with steering wheel control module.
Bye


----------



## chrisj428 (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: (flanker27)*

Dziêkuj¹ za wasz uprzejmy ofiarowaæ. To jest dobre mieæ inne bogactwo. Gratulacj na waszym Phaeton -- zachowuj¹ siê to w dobrym zdrowiu. JA jestem ¿a³uj¹ce o biednej gramatyce 
, JA tylko mówiê trochê Jêzyk polski -- t³umaczenie kurtuazji *Poltran* na linii. 
Guess the Polish characters don't all appear properly on the board.
Przepraszam...












_Modified by chrisj428 at 4:25 PM 10-6-2005_


----------



## flanker27 (Oct 2, 2005)

*Re: (chrisj428)*

It is very kind of you, to answer me in Polish language.
Dziekuje bardzo - Thanks a lot
Tomasz Majdan


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (flanker27)*

The following bit of information is a response to a post made by David in another thread (here), concerning mismatched button assignment on the J523 Front Information Display and Control Head.
Because an inappropriate response by a service department can wind up costing VW a fortune (over $2,000 for a new display unit), whereas the correct response only requires an hour of labour and a CD (flashing the software), I thought it would be a good idea to make everyone aware of how things fit together with these display heads.
The first 2,000 or so Phaetons that were shipped to North America were built with a Front Information Display and Control Head that included three buttons on the left side of the big knob for control of the navigation functions (*MAP, VEHICLE*, and *NAV SET*) and one button on the right side of the big knob (*MANUAL*) that brought up display of the on-line electronic owner manual everywhere in the world except in the North American region, where the lawyers nixed that idea. These display units used software versions up to and including 0188, with 0188 being by far the most common version included.
Beginning with vehicles built in the spring of 2004, the physical layout of the hard-keys (buttons) on the control head was changed, and the newer units shipped with a *PHONE* button on the left side of the big knob, and an *INFO* button on the right side of the big knob. The phone button does nothing if the Phaeton does not have factory installed cell phone preparation, which is a rather rare option. The INFO button brings up a little screen that shows you your present location (latitude, longitude, and street address). There is really no significant benefit to having the newer design display unit, other than the fact that you can see your present lat/long if you want by pressing the INFO button.
These newer units began shipping with software version 0220. About 300 Phaetons were shipped to North America with software 0220 installed. Later, this software was incremented up to version 0223 to solve the problem of the analogue dashboard clock occasionally losing time (5 minutes a week or so).
It is very easy to upgrade the software of a later build display unit from 0220 to 0223 - you just hook up a battery maintainer to the car, turn off the lights, HVAC fan, and seat heaters to cut the electrical load to a minimum, and shove in the software updating CD that is pictured higher up in this thread. The length of time needed to do the update depends on a variety of factors, but it can take up to 2 1/2 hours. During that time, the car just works quietly away on its own, not unlike what happens when you use Windows Update to update your computer software.
There is, however, a little snag everyone needs to be aware of: That software update CD will work on any Phaeton display unit that you stick it into, but, it can't tell what the labels written on the hard-keys are. Because it was designed to update the later version displays - the ones with the PHONE and INFO buttons - *it will mess things up if you use it on an earlier production display unit that has the MAP, VEHICLE, NAV SET, and MANUAL buttons.* In other words, it will re-assign the button functions to match the physical button layout of the newer display units.
The CD doesn't carry any warning to this effect, and as a result, once the update CD's started arriving in the United States (VW regional service managers have copies of them), more than one Phaeton out there with an early production display unit (MAP, VEHICLE, NAV SET, and MANUAL buttons) got its software flashed up to 0223, which presumes the buttons read PHONE and INFO. I have to confess I made this mistake myself - I bought one of these update CDs for 10¢ in Switzerland (where they can be ordered over the counter), then flash-updated the nav unit in my VW dealer's service loaner Phaeton with the CD. Needless to say, I screwed the button assignment up royally. The staff at my dealership were too polite to say anything to me about this.








I have noticed other Phaetons at GTG's that also have screwed up button assignments (in other words, 0223 software in a display unit that was originally built with 0188 software or earlier). Almost without exception, these are all cars that were VW of America company cars (executive pool or press pool) cars.
Our friends in Germany have now made a special, one of a kind flash update CD that will work in reverse - in other words, it will flash 0223 software *backwards *to 0188. This CD is intended to be used to re-assign the functions of the hard-keys so that they properly match the labels on the hard-keys, but only on display units that have been improperly flashed up from 0188 or earlier to 0223. This special, one of a kind 'reverse flash update' CD is available on temporary loan, by request only, from the VW of America technical support office in Auburn Hills. If you are a technician or service adviser, ask for it via the Techline. If you are a Phaeton owner, call the Phaeton Customer Care center and ask them to make arrangements for the CD to be loaned to your dealership so they can 'reverse-update' your J523.
Why should we go to all this trouble, rather than just replacing improperly flashed J523's with completely new display units that have the buttons properly labelled for version 0223 software? Well, mostly because these display units are hellaciously expensive, in the order of $2,000 each. Also, any time you perform a physical intervention on a piece of equipment - whether it is a Phaeton or a coffee machine - you run the risk of screwing something else up in the process. Replacing a J523 is not an easy task (see these posts: Front Information Display Control Head Module - J523 (Radio) Removal Instructions and Installation Tip - Replacement of the J523 Front Information Display and Control Head), and whenever this is done, you run the risk of scratching wood trim, introducing rattles, not quite getting connectors secure, and so forth. These are not Phaeton specific issues, problems like this are unwanted sequelae arising from dis-assembly and re-assembly of any complex object.
So, to summarize:
*1)* If you currently have a display unit that has MAP, VEHICLE, NAV SET, and MANUAL buttons (the original MY 2004 configuration), *don't *flash update it. Software 0188 works just fine, and going to 0223 will not give you any new functionality other than the lat/long page, but it will screw up your button assignments.
*2)* If you have a newer display unit that has PHONE and INFO buttons and has software 0220, if everything works fine, leave it alone. There is no need to update it to 0223 unless you have the 'analogue clock loses time' problem. If your analog clock loses time, flash update the software to 0223, either by getting the update disk from your Regional Service Manager (QTM), or by following the instructions on this post: TB: Phaeton Technical Bulletin 90-05-05 "Clock Runs Too Slow". Note that there are very few Phaetons in North America that have version 0220 software in them - the ones that do are very late production 2004 vehicles, with VINs that end with a number higher than 10,000.
*3)* If you have a newer version control head with PHONE and INFO buttons, and you have software 0223, don't do anything, you are totally up to date. If by some rare chance your clock runs too FAST (yes, too fast, not too slow), call the Techline and they will update the software in your instrument cluster (not the display unit) via telematics to solve this problem. This is a quick and inexpensive fix.
*4)* If you have an earlier production control head that has MAP, VEHICLE, NAV SET, and MANUAL buttons, and your button assignment is screwed up (you see a 'telephone not available' message when you press the MAP button), then, someone has flash updated your display unit when they should not have. Contact either the Techline or Phaeton Customer Care to make arrangements to have the 'reverse flash update' CD sent out to you.
Whew!
Michael

*Original Design (original button layout) Display Unit*
- do not flash the software in these units higher than 0188 or you will screw up the hard-key layout!








*Newer Design (PHONE and INFO) Display Unit*
This only needs updating if the software is 0220 *and *the analogue clock loses time. Otherwise, leave it alone.
*There is NO significant benefit in having this button layout, rather than the above, original button layout.*








*European Design*
If you have one of these in your North American Phaeton - wow, you have real problems...

















_Modified by PanEuropean at 7:27 PM 1-24-2008_


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (PanEuropean)*

A post-script: If you want to determine what version of software your display unit has in it, you can either look at the number that prints out on the diagnostic scan of the car (example below, see the red number), or, press a few buttons on the front of the display to show the software version. See this post for instructions: How to determine what version of software is in your J523.
Michael
*Software Version (this concept applies to all controllers)*
Address 07: Control Head
Part No: 3D0 035 008 Q
Component: ZAB COCKPIT 0223
 Coding: 0400305
Shop #: WSC 01065


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (PanEuropean)*

For ROW (Rest of World, meaning, outside of North America only) Phaeton owners, attached below is a technical bulletin that lists the different revisions of the software for the J523 that have been released since Phaeton production began in 2003.
Be aware that for best operation, the J523 software level must match the corresponding software level beside it for the J401 Navigation controller. It's a bit like the Windows operating system for computers - if you are running Windows XP service pack 2 on the computer, you don't want to have a printer driver installed that was released for Windows 3.0!
The document is in German, however, the numbers are in English.








There is *no *advantage to installing J523 software 0253 or J401 software 0188 in North American Phaetons.
Michael


----------



## strakit (Jan 16, 2008)

*Euro Navigation CD*

Does anyone holds a copy of the Euro Navigation CD? As a note, im also looking for the Language Adaptation CD...
If anyone does, would you be willing to make an image of it and upload it to my ftp?
I found out today that my dealership is not very keen on suplying these ones...


----------



## Prince Ludwig (Mar 24, 2007)

They shouldn't need to supply it to you. On my screen there are two language options: first is German (no idea what that's doing there







) and the second is English. If you only have one but want more, the service centre should be able to do it for you without you needing to purchase the disk.
Harry


----------



## strakit (Jan 16, 2008)

*Re: Euro Navigation CD (strakit)*

Thanks for the info, but then again...
My dealership wants to charge me about 2 hours work on the Phaeton to change the language..... thats about 150€...







An alternative would be higly apreciated.
Regarding the Euro navigation CD, i was wondering if those NavTeq cd's from BMW would work also on the Phaeton. Anyone has any experience with this in Europe?


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Euro Navigation CD (strakit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *strakit* »_Thanks for the info, but then again...
My dealership wants to charge me about 2 hours work on the Phaeton to change the language..... thats about 150€... 

That is a very reasonable request from your dealer, because it takes about 2 hours to do all the work. Don't criticize the dealers for charging a fair rate for the amount of time that it takes them to complete a task.
If you wish, though, you can purchase the language CD and change the language yourself. You need to follow the instructions VERY carefully, but as long as you are meticulous about reading and following instructions, it is a simple task. The instructions are above.
*Just be sure to read everything very carefully before you begin any work. * Like the old carpenter used to say, _"Measure twice - then cut once"._ You can order the CD from any VW dealer... the price varies, once I was charged .05 Euro cents for it, once I was charged 6 Euros.
Michael


----------



## strakit (Jan 16, 2008)

*Re: Euro Navigation CD (PanEuropean)*

Thanks everyone for all the tips.
I finally gave up and decided to have dealership do the job. They still charged me for the CD (4€) and about 2 hours work. Total cost: 154€...
But at least my baby is talking to me in Portuguese....


----------



## ceforage (Jan 16, 2009)

*infotainement*

Hi
I am french (







)and i have one phaeton 4L2 of 2004 version 0253 infotainement, I want to change the language, I have German and English, I bought the cd item 3D0 919 278 ( SW0223 / SW0168 )but no one knows how to change the language the system says old version or not of cd, someone can explain me how to make


----------



## CLMims (Jul 13, 2007)

*Re: infotainement (ceforage)*

Salut, Doady!
I found this using a forum search on the term "language":
Changing the Language used on the Infotainment Display
"You can order the language adaptation CD - it is VW part number 3D0 919 278 and it is not expensive (less than €1). You may need to have your VW dealer install the software, though - it is possible that the VAS 5052 diagnostic scan tool is required for installation of the contents of this CD."
Hope this helps - _bon chance!_


----------



## Zaphh (Jul 5, 2008)

*Re: infotainement (CLMims)*

Hi Ceforage and welcome to the forum on the behalf of Michael (PanEuropean).
Il est d'usage d'accueillir les nouveaux membres du forum dans leur langue d'origine s'ils ne parlent pas bien l'anglais, mais si (comme je le suspecte), tu es biturbo de http://www.forum-auto.com, je pense que l'anglais ne te gênera pas trop.
Quoi qu'il en soit, comme je le disais plus haut, tu as le bonjour de Michael, modérateur de ce forum, qui me dit de te dire de mettre la batterie gauche de la voiture en charge pendant l'installation du CD, car cela prend environ une heure. Si tu ne charges pas la batterie de gauche, il y a de fortes chances qu'elle soit vide au bout d'un quart d'heure...
Peut-être était-ce ton problème lors de ta question sur le forum français ? As-tu attendu assez longtemps après avoir mis le CD dans la voiture ?
P.


----------



## ceforage (Jan 16, 2009)

thanks CLMims and Zaphh
First answer to CLMims, i have the cd 3DO919278 but when I put it the infotainement says old version or not cd and i have to put the second energy batterie
For Zaphh
merci pour ton message j'ai bien mis la batterie en charge mais l'operation ne se fait pas, dès que met le cd il me dit que c'est une version anterieur ou pas de cd peut etre que ce n'est pas faisable comme ça, il faut peut etre le vag 5052, j'ai rendez vous chez VV le 28 janvier mais comme ils ne conaissent pas cette voiture je suis obligé d'y aller avec tous les renseignements pour leur expliquer comment faire
doady


----------



## Zaphh (Jul 5, 2008)

*Re: (ceforage)*

Hi Doady,
Toutes les instructions pour mettre à jour le CD sont dans le lien de la première réponse. C'est environ au premier tiers de la page.
Je traduis :
AVANT TOUT : assure-toi que tu as bien un bouton "PHONE" sur la console centrale sous l'écran. Si tu n'as pas ce bouton "PHONE", tu ne veux pas upgrader le système, car le CD en profitera pour upgrader le système d'infotainment et entre la première version de la console centrale (sans PHONE) et la deuxième (avec bouton PHONE), les boutons ont été changés. Donc si tu fais l'upgrade, les boutons ne fonctionneront plus. Il y a une possibilité de downgrade vers la plus vieille version, mais seulement disponible chez un dealer VW, et encore faut-il qu'il soit au courant que cela existe...
Donc, si tu as un bouton "PHONE", les étapes sont les suivantes :
1) Connecter un chargeur de batterie, et éteindre chauffage des sièges, ventilation, ... tout ce qui peut consommer du courant.
2) Faire un diagnostic complet du véhicule en utilisant un VAG-COM ou équivalent, et supprimer toutes les erreurs qui pourraient être présentes.
3) Couper le contact et retirer la clé. Si tu as un keyless start, appuyer sur le bouton (à moitié) jusqu'à ce que tout soit éteint, et que le Neiman du volant soit enclenché.
4) Allumer le système d'infotainment en appuyant sur le bouton "ON/DARK" une fois. Ensuite, appuyer sur le bouton "SETTINGS" et appuyer sur le bouton (sur le côté) où il y a marqué "LANGUAGE".
5) Appuyer sur le bouton EJECT du lecteur CD de NAVIGATION (situé à côté du lecteur 6 CD), éjecter le CD de navigation et insérer le CD de langue.
6) Appuyer sur le bouton "REPLACE" à côté du langage que tu veux remplacer (soit le premier, soit le deuxième, ça n'a aucune importance) et utiliser le gros bouton qui tourne pour sélectionner le nouveau langage à charger.
7) Appuyer sur "CONFIRM"
8) Attendre patiemment. Ca peut prendre jusqu'à 1h. Ne pas éteindre la voiture pendant l'upgrade, ne pas enlever le CD, aller déjeuner. Une fois l'upgrade effectué, la Phaeton va rebooter et éjecter le disque. Donc, ne pas perdre patience et ne rien faire tant que la Phaeton n'a pas recraché le disque.
Dis-nous si ça ne fonctionne pas...
Michael, if you read up to now, could you rehost the photos on the http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2218506 link, and maybe you could rehost this message inthe corresponding thread, so that potential future French readers can easily find back the instructions ?
Good luck with the upgrade,
P.


----------



## ceforage (Jan 16, 2009)

*Re: (Zaphh)*








je n'avais plus internet, un orage j'ai bien lu tes conseils je vais voir ça demain au bureau par contre pourquoi j'ai la version 0253 sur mon infotainement ??







merci
doady


----------



## Zaphh (Jul 5, 2008)

*Re: (ceforage)*

Parce que ta version du logiciel d'infotainment a déjà été upgradée, mais elle l'a été en allemand.
Ca veut dire que tes boutons sont au bon endroit, donc tu peux y aller.
Good luck,
P.


----------



## ceforage (Jan 16, 2009)

*Re: (Zaphh)*

merci effecivement mes boutons sont comme tu l'a dit, je vais donc effacer les defauts avec le vag et suivre ta procédure reponse demain avec un peu de chance








doady


----------



## ceforage (Jan 16, 2009)

*Re: (Zaphh)*








bonjour,
ben non ca marche pas il ne veut pas de mon cd j'ai imprimé le résultat du vag com ci dessous :

Lundi,19,Janvier,2009,11:08:29:54190
Version VCDS: FRM 805.1
Version données: 20080823
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Adresse 37: Navigation
No. VAG du calculateur: 3D0 919 887 E
Pièce et/ou version: NAVIGATION 0188
Codage logiciel: 0400000
Code atelier: WSC 01065
Etat flashage
Tentatives de reprogrammation: 0
Tentatives réussies: 0
Etat reprogrammation: 00000001
Conditions requises: 00000000
Divers
http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## Zaphh (Jul 5, 2008)

*Re: (ceforage)*

Sorry to hear that it did not work...
Anyone got a clue reading the vag-com log above ?
P.


----------



## ceforage (Jan 16, 2009)

*Re: (Zaphh)*

for me only one solution I think that is he VAS 5052.
c'est nécéssaire de flasher pour pouvoir revenir à une version anterieure mais avec le vag com ce n'est pas possible il va meme peut etre falloir se conecter via internet avec un technicien ou bien avec le vag com avoir le code atelier ( mais surtout entrer le bon code sinon !!!







) et annuler le code 0400000 avec une valeur 0000000 de façon a pouvoir reflasher avec l'ancienne version, mais le risque de panne du systeme est possible avec un code erroné







donc pour ça il est préférable de laisser vw faire cette manipulation non ??







si ils se plantes ce n'est pas grave


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (ceforage)*

Doady:
Some information to assist you, to give you a better perspective on the whole process:
*1)* No diagnostic scan tool (VAG-COM, VAS 5051 or 5052) is needed to update the software in the navigation controller (controller 37) or the software in the large display and control head between the front seats (controller 07). In practice, you simply insert the programming CD into the navigation CD reader, and follow the prompts that will appear on the big screen between the front seats.
*2)* The choice of what languages are loaded into the car (you can choose any 2 languages out of 8 possible choices) are made using the prompts that will appear on the big screen between the two front seats. These prompts will appear after the programming CD has been inserted into the navigation reader and the programming process begins.
*3) *Once the entire programming process has finished and you have removed the programming CD and put the normal navigation CD back into the navigation CD player, you then choose the language you would like to have used by going to the SETTINGS menu. Again, no form of diagnostic scan tool is needed to accomplish this - it is the same modality as how you choose whether to display metric or English units of mileage, or display temperature in Fahrenheit or Celsius.
*4)* Be aware that the choice of language needs to be made for each driver. In other words, if you have three drivers listed on the screen that first appears when you start the car (e. g. yourself, your wife, and your child), each individual has to make their own choice of language.
Hope this information helps,
Michael


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (ceforage)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ceforage* »_...c'est nécéssaire de flasher pour pouvoir revenir à une version anterieure mais avec le vag com ce n'est pas possible il va meme peut etre falloir se conecter via internet avec un technicien ou bien avec le vag com avoir le code atelier ( mais surtout entrer le bon code sinon !!!







) et annuler le code 0400000 avec une valeur 0000000 de façon a pouvoir reflasher avec l'ancienne version, mais le risque de panne du systeme est possible avec un code erroné







donc pour ça il est préférable de laisser vw faire cette manipulation non ??







si ils se plantes ce n'est pas grave

Doady:
Je n'ai pas compris ce que vous essayez de faire ici.







Le code de la navigation devrait toujours être 0400000 . Vous ne devriez pas avoir besoin d'utiliser un <<diagnostic scan tool>> au cours d'une partie de ce processus de changement de langue.
Michael


----------



## ceforage (Jan 16, 2009)

*Re: (PanEuropean)*

bonjour,
Helas c'est bien la seule solution parce que le probleme est que j'ai une version superieure 0253/0188 et le cd de langage pour le francais est 0223/0168 et le system dit wrong version or no cd je suis allé chez Wv ils avaient environ 20 pages d'instructions et le gars m'a dit que la derniere fois qu'ils ont fait cette manipulation ils ont du changer l'infotainment 4.500 euro donc je confirme il faut le VAS 5052
et je confirme je ne veux pas avoir une facture de 4500 euro







j'ai rendez vous le 29 janvier je vais les laisser faire cette manipulation et je t'informe


----------



## ceforage (Jan 16, 2009)

*Re: (ceforage)*

Bonjour,
J'ai donc récupéré ma voiture mais sans le francais ils ont éssayé mais le disque ne convient pas il faut un autre CD avec la meme version que celle qui est déjà sur la voiture donc 0253/0188 et cette fois selectionner français, il n'est pas possible de remettre une version ancienne donc j'attend le CD


----------



## ceforage (Jan 16, 2009)

*Re: (ceforage)*

Bonjour
Voila j'ai enfin l'infotainement en français il fallait bien le cd avec la version 0223/0168 et ensuite c'est possible d'acceder au choix de la langue donc tout est en ordre
merci a vous http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (ceforage)*

C'est rien - j'espère que tu continuerez à participer à l'avenir.
Michael


----------



## ceforage (Jan 16, 2009)

*Re: (PanEuropean)*

yes of course I remain with you
I have a big passion for this car and thesecrets.








Do I now want to bring up a homelink but WW to says that he was not able to??







therefore I want to bring it up to me even and to buy it on the site someone can say me or someone has some photos








I think that it is not complicated but can be that there is a tip


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (ceforage)*

There is some information about the "Homelink" garage door opener at this post: Homelink Garage Door Opener Problems.
But, honestly, it is not something that I think there is any benefit in retrofitting. If you want to install exactly the same remote garage door opener system that VW provided as original equipment, the cost will be very high (ca. € 500) because you will have to replace the entire roof control panel (the part that contains the sunroof dial, the dome lights, etc.).
A far better solution - more elegant, much less expensive, and simpler to install - is to purchase a garage door opener system that emits the radio transmission when you blink your high beam headlights twice within 2 seconds. Systems such as these are available as aftermarket retrofit kits to be installed in any car, regardless of manufacture.
I have installed such a system in my wife's Golf V, and it works very well. Total cost is perhaps €50. There are no visible controls, you activate the radio emission by just pulling twice on the "flash to pass" headlight control.
Michael


----------



## Rowayton (May 29, 2004)

*Re: (PanEuropean)*

Doady,
Do an internet search of Flash2Pass and you'll see the device Michael is referring to. I've had one for awhile and it has been trouble free. It's actually easier to use than the Home Link in my Phaeton (don't have to mess with the overhead console buttons. Money well spent. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ceforage (Jan 16, 2009)

*Re: (Rowayton)*

helo
thanks for this information I requested in angleterre (it is closer to me) I wait for the price, in fact it is well and less dear


----------



## ceforage (Jan 16, 2009)

*Re: (ceforage)*

hi Rowayton
I have to buy by ebay USA one flash2pass , you can tell myself on what thread you have conecté in what place on your Phaeton








thanks and good day
doady


----------



## VSkudarnov (Nov 21, 2011)

Unfortunately, I do not speak French.
Can you please help me - I also get a "WRONG CD" message. Have a VAG-COM, what do I need to do?
Car: 2003 VW Phaeton European (Swiss)

Dealer wants 300 francs for a simple procedure, no way I am paying that to change the language!
Thank you in advance


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

Hello, and welcome to the forum.

You can use Google Translate to translate the first part of this discussion from French to the language of your choice. We try to be language-tolerant here, because when someone does not speak English well, it is generally more efficient to ask them to post the question in their first language, then we decode it ourselves (not to mention that we have a membership with a very wide range of language skills available to help out...)

You don't need a diagnostic scan tool (a VAG-COM) to change the language of the big screen in the middle - you just need a CD. You do, however, need a VAG-COM to change the language of the instrument cluster. The two parts are two totally different issues.

Please read Page 1 of this discussion (it is in English) to find all the information you need about ordering the CD from your VW dealer. The price of the CD varies - I have paid anywhere between 80¢ and $10 for it. Basically, you stuff the CD into the nav reader, let it load the new language, then, after you take the CD out, you select the new language using the normal controls on the big center display.

Michael


----------



## VSkudarnov (Nov 21, 2011)

Michael,
thank you, I have purchased the disc from my VW dealership (10 francs = $11, the most expensive in the world , used the procedure as described above - but the screen give WRONG CD error. I guess I need to reset some code in VAG-COM.

Also, can you please help to change the language on the instrument panel with VAG-COM - I understand it is a separate task.

Much obliged, appreciate your experience.
Slava


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

Slava:

Are you in CH? I will be there next month, maybe we can meet up.

Michael


----------



## VSkudarnov (Nov 21, 2011)

With pleasure. I live in Lausanne - work in Geneva.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

Ah - I will be at the other end of the country, in St. Gallen. Maybe some time in the future, though.

Michael


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

Photos re-hosted.

Michael


----------



## vitop (Aug 22, 2012)

I thought I had read through all of the threads, but I think this one goes through some of what I was having questions with.

It seems that the main software must be upgraded to 223 in order to update the nav software to 0168. So the only way to get to 188 software with upgraded nav software is to update the whole thing and then take it to the dealer to have them put in the special cd to drop the software from 223 to 188 again?

Wouldn't it be smart to just have a CD that updates just the nav software, or am I missing something? I mean in NAR, most of the 04 cars have the earlier button alignment.

Or maybe be able to just buy the two buttons and replace them so that you could run the latest software?


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

Vitop:

Your question above does not relate to the content of this discussion, which is about changing the language of the display systems. 

Go to this discussion, where you have posted the same question, it is "on topic" for that discussion: Phaeton Technical Bulletin (TB) 90-05-05 "Clock Runs Too Slow"

Michael


----------



## liber9x9 (Sep 15, 2015)

Hi, 

where I can get vw phaeton language cd?
copy or original, please


----------



## phaetonjohn (Oct 24, 2014)

So..
Just bought ROW spec J523 from Poland. Have a few questions..
1) Will English be on it already?
2) since this is ROW spec, is a different language CD needed?

Thank you!

-John


----------



## kraft123 (Sep 22, 2016)

Problem. While upgrading the CD software (english language) the battery was finished after 1 1/2 hours. Now the CD-ROM have lights on with the CD inside (cannot open) and the screen is off. Everything works (engine, lights ...) but the screen is off and I cannot open the CD-ROM, no matter what. Any advice?


----------



## phaetonjohn (Oct 24, 2014)

kraft123 said:


> Problem. While upgrading the CD software (english language) the battery was finished after 1 1/2 hours. Now the CD-ROM have lights on with the CD inside (cannot open) and the screen is off. Everything works (engine, lights ...) but the screen is off and I cannot open the CD-ROM, no matter what. Any advice?


Well I'm pretty sure that's why step 1 was to hook up a battery charger to the car.

What I think has happened is it was partially complete changing the languages, but because the battery died part way through, the infotainment is no longer useable. Someone correct me if I'm wrong, but I think it might be done for.

Always do the first step 

-John 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## kraft123 (Sep 22, 2016)

Yes, my mistake. If I disconnect the battery or remove the fuse of CD-ROM (which?) solve anything?


----------



## phaetonjohn (Oct 24, 2014)

kraft123 said:


> Yes, my mistake. If I disconnect the battery or remove the fuse of CD-ROM (which?) solve anything?


I'm not sure.... the CD changer relies on the Infotainment to work.
This is where my know-how ends. 
Try disconnecting the batteries overnight. That may fix it.

Good luck! 

-John


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## kraft123 (Sep 22, 2016)

phaetonjohn said:


> I'm not sure.... the CD changer relies on the Infotainment to work.
> This is where my know-how ends.
> Try disconnecting the batteries overnight. That may fix it.
> 
> ...


Thx . I will try.


----------



## 53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN (Feb 10, 2015)

I would add the John's suggestion and say to charge the left battery and check the right battery (and charge if necessary) while they are disconnected.

(If it's not too late.)

-Eric


----------



## kraft123 (Sep 22, 2016)

53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN said:


> I would add the John's suggestion and say to charge the left battery and check the right battery (and charge if necessary) while they are disconnected.
> 
> (If it's not too late.)
> 
> -Eric


Next day when I starting the engine the download begin again and stop at half. I try to install the CD with or without engine on, with left baterry charging or not. Everything I try the CD stops at ~ half installatiion at the same value: 1.632.386 (total: 3.273.992). The CD is brand new.


----------



## Paximus (Aug 26, 2011)

Hi,

Was this a software version upgrade or a language change?

In any case, I wonder if the update is succeeding each time to do the CD/Navigation unit but failing to do the ZAB? Or perhaps the other way round.

It could be a quick test to replace the Nav/CD with another used unit, since they can be had for about €30 upwards: allegro search for CD/Nav unit.

This is not supremely logical but, with software systems, sometimes making almost any disturbance to the system-state can bypass some kind of version blockage or incompatibility! If you deal with software yourself, you may or may not agree... :screwy:

Chris


----------



## Paximus (Aug 26, 2011)

*Archival Note:*

There are some further comments on ZAB version upgrade failure in this thread (post #13 on):
Infotainment debug help needed

Chris


----------



## kraft123 (Sep 22, 2016)

Paximus said:


> Hi,
> 
> Was this a software version upgrade or a language change?
> 
> ...


Language CD (english) like this:










I think the CD unit works because I can use (before) the navigation CD, but the voice was in German. I think I will try to find someone with a good scanner in my area. I have one (a scanner) but I don't know if it works on Phaeton: Mobydic 3200 (for my other car Ford Mondeo). Anyway, thx for the links .


----------



## kraft123 (Sep 22, 2016)

Victory ! The problem, I suspected, lies in the low battery voltage during installation so I tried another approach. After starting the download process (from the CD) I started the car and I drive until all the information was downloaded. Doesn't work only with engine running - you must drive during downloading process. In the first stage has made an update (all system, I think) then, in the second stage, I can change the language menu in English. Before the second stage I must turn the ignition off, take the key out of the ignition and press ON/DARK -> Settings buttons (read this: http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...nt-Display&p=23894106&viewfull=1#post23894106). 
The whole operations lasted nearly two hours. Now everything works fine . This forum is great. Thx .


----------



## Paximus (Aug 26, 2011)

Well, that's a 'thinking out of the box' solution! Thank you for the test and description of the solution. I hope it helps someone with a similar issue. 

The mOByDic 3200 is an OBD-II scanner, so it will output standard fault codes related to internationally prescribed faults, mostly those that can affect the engine emissions. The VCDS scanner is specifically tailored to VAG cars and will interact with many more of the Phaeton's controllers at a much deeper level.

It is difficult to fault-find a Phaeton without access to a VCDS, or even a factory scanner for the fortunate few. However, the factory ones are not fully effective without an expensive VAG annual licence.

Chris


----------



## hpi (Apr 3, 2019)

So when i select the language screen and insert the disk it says something in italian that the latest software update is installed (i thought when i am in the language menu it shouldn't start software update) and when i press change on the language with the disk inserted it says no CD found or something of the sort :screwy:


----------



## Paximus (Aug 26, 2011)

Hi hpi (sorry, I don't know your name),

It really sounds like the CD is not the correct one.

Michael posted the exact procedure at the start of this thread. Just in case there is something not clear in VW's translation from German to English, here is what Bentley Motors (the car manufacturer, not the US Handbook Publisher) say in UK English about the procedure in the Continental, which runs on the same software platform as the Phaeton [my comments are in square brackets]:



*Primary or secondary language - To change
*
Caution: It is essential that the correct language set-up CD is used. It must be matched with the software versions of the Infotainment display screen and the navigation unit, otherwise the update is not possible.

Note: Connect a battery charger to the main system battery prior to starting the set-up procedures.

Caution: During language change it is essential that the vehicle is left alone to perform the update, and the keys removed from the car. Failure to comply could result in a damaged infotainment display screen. Print copies of the following warning and attach to the vehicle to warn service technicians a software update is in progress.WARNING
SOFTWARE UPGRADE
IN PROGRESS​
_Note: Ensure there is no CD or DVD in the navigation unit.
_

Insert a valid key into the ignition.
Switch the ignition On.
Switch the ignition Off then remove the key.
Press the ON/OFF [Dark] button on the Infotainment display then SET UP [Settings].
Using the buttons next to the display screen select 'Language'.
Select the Language to change ('Language 1 or 2') then 'Replace'. [This is Michael's 'First Screen' in Post 1]
Insert the appropriate language set-up CD [there is a 'Caution here about choosing the correct CD version] into the navigation unit in the glovebox.
ALWAYS ENSURE THAT THE CORRECT SOFTWARE LEVEL UPDATE IS USED.
If the CD is not compatible, a warning will be displayed instead of the language choice screen.
If the warning screen occurs, eject the CD, re-check the software level then insert the correct set-up CD.
Rotate central control button on the infotainment display screen to the new preferred language and press the button to select.
The language set-up may take up to 20 minutes to update, during which time the Infotainment display screen will switch on and off, and display the status.
When complete, the screen will go blank and may switch on again.
The language set-up CD must be ejected from the navigation unit. Failure to do so promptly will result in a warning message that a software update is not possible. Ignore this warning and eject the CD.


It would be interesting if you would post the error message which your central screen is displaying. Error messages are mention in lines 9 and 14 above, 9 means something must be done, and 14 means it's all OK...


Chris​


----------



## hpi (Apr 3, 2019)

I do have the disk from the picture "SW0223/SW0168, 3D0 919 278" its the exact same one :banghead:


----------



## Paximus (Aug 26, 2011)

What are your current software versions?

To get these, on the central display go to _Settings / Other functions / Maintenance & Service_. I'm sorry I don't know what the Italian labels say.

Press 2 buttons at the same time for 8 seconds or more, the top right and the bottom right. The software versions are displayed. The one of interest is in yellow on the first line. 

Press the big central knob 5 times to see the navigation software versions. Again, it's the one on the top line we want.

Chris


----------



## hpi (Apr 3, 2019)

First one is 0220 and nav is 0188. Could it be that the nav software is somehow updated (maybe changed previously with updated one due to failure) ?


----------



## hpi (Apr 3, 2019)

This is the exact error i get when I try to change the language

"Cd non presente oppure prrsente ma lingua diversa"

in translation 

"CD not present or present but different language"


----------

